# New samick ilf billet machined riser, wood grip, maple carbon limbs $399 complete bow



## T Longstreet

Of course right hand only.


----------



## norton850

Great part is the billet design , black anodized riser, and carbon fiber and maple limbs at that price point , and all from Samick. Even a lot other high end risers are only painted.


----------



## Draven Olary

This one looks like something I want to have.


----------



## norton850

my new bow shipped today should have it Wednesday , keep you members posted.


----------



## Stub

This is basically a different version of the Samick Bear Hunter. Unlike the Bear Hunter, this has a walnut grip and removed emblem that I can tell. I'm a fan of the Samick line of bows and was interested in the Bear Hunter when I first read about it. 400 bucks for a complete bow, I'd be lieing if I said I wasn't tempted!

Look forward to your update review when you get it. Please keep us posted! Thanks.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Looking forward to a review. I may order one of these. 

Is it call to order?


----------



## norton850

yes


----------



## Sauk Mountain

How much for just the riser?


----------



## ggolaji

Farmington Archery always recommend purchasing through local dealer but if you are out of reach or can't find Farmington dealer, just call us we will locate you to a dealer.
last option is to purchase it directly through us. 
Thanks for everyone's interest.


----------



## oldnewby

Where is Farmington Archery located?


----------



## norton850

Connecticut my bow shipped same day will have it Wednesday , fast shipping and great service. think they want you to go thru a dealer and you may even get a better price than the $399 retail thru your dealer.

But if you have trouble finding local dealer to get the bow for you , then you can call and order directly.


----------



## Corene1

I was looking at the specs and it says CNC machined aluminum riser Not a solid billet riser. Just curious as it looks like a cast or forged riser with a CNC finished pocket . Those flowing lines on the riser would be very difficult to do with a CNC and keep the price as low as it is. Looking forward to some of the reviews form the purchasers.


----------



## Arrowwood

Samick's site says it's "aluminum cnc diecasting" and "black paint", no mention of anodizing

http://www.samicksports.com/xe/index.php?mid=m23&ckattempt=1&document_srl=1139


----------



## Arrowwood

I also noticed Samick says it's 25" when it's clearly not...?


----------



## norton850

Arrowwood said:


> I also noticed Samick says it's 25" when it's clearly not...?



I noticed that to on the website before ordering and I listened carefully to the youtube video and I asked and spoke to the same gentlemen who did the video and he assured me that the bow is machined from a solid billet of aluminum alloy, it has a walnut grip , carbon and maple limbs , and a anodized finish (not painted). I know a lot of the custom USA manufactures and other importers selling risers made in Asia a little nervous at the thought of a name brand archery company selling a quality riser and bow at a low price.

Just for your FYI Win Win that makes SF high quality risers , makes them in china , so you can get god quality from there at a low price. No need to over charge the consumer in the USA .

Bow will be in tomorrow so I will know shortly, and can easily tell how it is machined and cast or billet and how to determine if it is painted or anodized.


----------



## ggolaji

Samick website will be updated to correct specification.
Looking forward to see Norton850's review on this bow.


----------



## norton850

just an update shipping company screwed up and delivery will take a few more days, will keep members updated.


----------



## nineworlds9

Right hand only? Horse puckey.


----------



## woodyt

I'll be looking forward to finding out what this bow looks like and most importantly how it shoots.


----------



## singlearrow

The riser from this dealer is about $240, the carbon limbs is about $160.
http://www.archerytorque.com/DISCOVERY-RISER
http://www.archerytorque.com/recurve-bow/limes/DISCOVERY-CARBON-LIMBS


----------



## GEREP

That's not a bad looking hunting riser, at a very reasonable price. I look forward to reading a review.

KPC


----------



## EHartkopf

and word on this bow?


----------



## fieldnfeathers

GEREP said:


> View attachment 6276291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad looking hunting riser, at a very reasonable price. I look forward to reading a review.
> 
> KPC


I agree. It's a great looking riser. I'd like to see a picture of it from the belly side.


----------



## norton850

Received the bow in last week , and it is a really nice bow, truly billet machined riser , anodized not painted. Limbs are perfect fit and finish on par with current Tradtech limbs. Bow is very smooth shooting with very minimal hand shock and vibration and very nicely balanced. On the chronograph the bow shot a 378 grn. carbon arrow a 185 FPS 50 lb 28 inch draw. 

Note the bow comes with a dark finish on the grip that I didn't like so I , stripped the finish to reveal the beautiful natural wood and simply clear coated the grip and added a couple stainless screws.

This bow will definitly give the hoyt Satori , Tradtech and Morrison bows and the other Chinese ILF Knock offs out there a run for the money.

The old negatives I would say is that the supplied string needs to be replaced with a quality one off ebay for $8 and the grip should have a natural finish as it sets the bow off well against the riser.


----------



## norton850




----------



## norton850

pics


----------



## Stub

Norton, Thanks for the update and pictures. I like the looks of that bow.

Couple questions if you don't mind.

Do you know what tiller settings those limbs scale 50# on that riser?

On one of your pictures you posted. It looks like the side plate part on the shelf has a groove that runs across the riser. Kind of like the Tribe halo has. Is there a groove there?

Thanks.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draven Olary

Nice looking bow. I might add it on the wish list.


----------



## oldnewby

Norton850: We greatly appreciate that you took the time to give us this review. Can you post photos? And as to the limbs, are they mediums? Longs? (With a 17" riser like that one, medium limbs would make a 60" bow, and long limbs would make 62".)


----------



## norton850

limbs are long bow 62 ammo


----------



## ggolaji

Thanks for the review norton850


----------



## GEREP

For what it's worth, I noticed that Lancaster has another option for those looking for something in the same price range ($180.00)



It's the *"Galaxy Sear."*


































Don't know much about it but I like the looks of it and I really like the fact that it comes with an optional modular radiused shelf unit for those wishing to shoot off the shelf, as well as a stick on wire rest and a bolt through "Centerrest" type rest.

It's nice to see some more reasonably priced ILF hunting bows on the market.

KPC


----------



## Sun

I have been talking to Steve over at Farmington Archery about this bow and I'm about to pull the trigger on it. Other then the string do you have any other grips with the bow?


----------



## norton850

GEREP said:


> For what it's worth, I noticed that Lancaster has another option for those looking for something in the same price range ($180.00)
> 
> 
> 
> It's the *"Galaxy Sear."*
> 
> 
> View attachment 6289337
> 
> 
> View attachment 6289327
> 
> 
> View attachment 6289331
> 
> 
> View attachment 6289333
> 
> 
> Don't know much about it but I like the looks of it and I really like the fact that it comes with an optional modular radiused shelf unit for those wishing to shoot off the shelf, as well as a stick on wire rest and a bolt through "Centerrest" type rest.
> 
> It's nice to see some more reasonably priced ILF hunting bows on the market.
> 
> KPC


That bow really looks like a Junxing f161 bow made in China , note it has no sight or quiver mounting holes on it and you can buy it cheaper on Alibaba express for only $215 for the complete bow. A lot of distributors and other bow shops are dressing up or refinishing the Junxing bows as higher end custom bows so look out and ask all the right questions. Junxing is offering there new f261 bow in 15" 17" 19" 21" risers soon . 17 and 19 risers are already being sold, so look out for what you are buying.

F161 - complete ILF bow $215 https://lyjunxing.en.alibaba.com/product/60401020678-803483340/F161_Aluminum_recurve_bow.html

F261 junxing bow = $190

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GP-Archery...612421?hash=item2f070ad185:g:JcwAAOSw~jNZYel3

https://lyjunxing.en.alibaba.com/pr...spm=a2700.8304367.prewdfa4cf.8.7c4d7ae30UnODT

For what its worth I would rather buy a hoyt satori riser , that can be ordered at a discount at any good Hoyt dealer for around $360 and add a set of good SF or tradteck limbs and for around $460-$475 you have a lot better bow , or go with the samick ILF bow or Tradtech risers


----------



## MadJD

norton850 said:


> For what its worth I would rather buy a hoyt satori riser , that can be ordered at a discount at any good Hoyt dealer for around $360 and add a set of good SF or tradteck limbs and for around $460-$475 you have a lot better bow , or go with the samick ILF bow or Tradtech risers


Have to agree with you on that. 

Nice looking riser that Samick. Thanks for posting the pics norton!


----------



## JohnZhou

Got my interest. Sexy looking bow. How come not many places carry it? It is a Samick so they should have a large distribution channel. I can't even find it on Ebay lols.


----------



## centershot

Good looking riser/bow. Are there other riser length options?


----------



## norton850

being sold thru the distributor listed, its seems Samick must have went thru corporate changes and things have changed in the last few years, only sold in the length listed and right hand various draw weights. They may offer different lengths in the future


----------



## Corene1

I am curious as to how it shoots. Have you had time to put it through it's paces? Have you choreographed it yet? How do the limbs feel as you draw it and at full draw? Is it quiet? Is there any hand shock on release? Curious folks want to know.


----------



## MadJD

Corene1 said:


> I am curious as to how it shoots. Have you had time to put it through it's paces? Have you choreographed it yet? How do the limbs feel as you draw it and at full draw? Is it quiet? Is there any hand shock on release? Curious folks want to know.


This. :thumbs_up


----------



## JohnZhou

Same here...very curious for some feedback on this bow. I am in the market for a new bow.


----------



## norton850

chronographed it in this same thread and gave quick review.


----------



## JohnZhou

Oh man... Win Win Black Wolf or this for Christmas. I know two completely different bows and price point.


----------



## MadJD

norton850 said:


> chronographed it in this same thread and gave quick review.





norton850 said:


> Received the bow in last week , and it is a really nice bow, truly billet machined riser , anodized not painted. Limbs are perfect fit and finish on par with current Tradtech limbs. Bow is very smooth shooting with very minimal hand shock and vibration and very nicely balanced. On the chronograph the bow shot a 378 grn. carbon arrow a 185 FPS 50 lb 28 inch draw.


You did, I missed it I guess. Sorry man.


----------



## Sun

How is the radius of the shelf? Reviewed the video from Farmington and looked over pictures, however I couldn’t tell for certain.


----------



## DaemonXR

@norton850
This look like one sweet rig i am tempted to buy.
These days i was thinking of somewhat decent substitute for W&W Black Wolf which i cant afford right now and only logical solution was Bodnik Mohawk recurve,..till i saw Farmington video on youtube today. These guys are unbelievable fast with kind response and on question about speed they redirect me here 
Funny, i was digging trough AT these days and didnt noticed this thread 
Now what concern me Norton850, did you preload limbs so they sit flat on base of ILF riser, coz they for sure does not look like it is max preload applied judging by the shape of limbs, or your BH is way low for this bow? I usually preload ILF limbs all the way down and than start to adjust tiller to get max performance from rig. 
Did you check your DW @28" draw in your rig? I ask bcoz Bodnik Mohawk (same price range) have some freaking speeds reported (200fps with 48,84# @20"draw)
though this was 60" 50#version of Mohawk on test.
I am really considering This baby as my next Christmas present 
Cheers mate
Zz


----------



## DaemonXR

DaemonXR said:


> I ask bcoz Bodnik Mohawk (same price range) have some freaking speeds reported (200fps with 48,84# @20"draw)
> though this was 60" 50#version of Mohawk on test.


Sorry, i meant 200fps with 48,84# @28" draw 
Freakish system does not let me edit my post after certain time 

Cheers
Zz


----------



## Sun

If anyone is interested clutchoutdoors has this bow with 25% off for 1st time shoppers. Picked one up for 320


----------



## oldmand

But who shoots an 84# bow?


----------



## DaemonXR

oldmand said:


> But who shoots an 84# bow?


I wrote 48,84# and not 48-84 or something. If you were referring on my post. If not my apologies.
original review of Bodnik Mohawk Recurve:
http://peteward.com/2014 reviews/Test.Mowhawk.html


----------



## Beendare

So just in this thread there are 3 lefty's that want one......... 

Lets make a Left Handed version there Samick


----------



## ggolaji

Samick and Farmington Archery is working on LH Riser but can't make promises .

However there will be new color for the riser added to the line for 2018.
Launching them at ATA show.


----------



## kentsabrina

the major problem is, no major retailers is selling them.....I have seen it sold as Samick Bear Hunter on Lans n Merlin for a month or two nearly 2 years ago.....then its gone


----------



## norton850

just order by phone from farmington


----------



## kentsabrina

international order..my friend


----------



## jkm97

Didn't read the whole thread, so apologies if this has already been asked, but can you order just the riser?


----------



## Stub

jkm97 said:


> Didn't read the whole thread, so apologies if this has already been asked, but can you order just the riser?


Look like archerytorque.com sells the riser for about 240. 

I dont know anything about them though. Never ordered from them before.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

Thanks Stub!


----------



## superslamsam

Will the riser accept aftermarket grips like Jager?


----------



## ggolaji

superslamsam said:


> Will the riser accept aftermarket grips like Jager?


I don't think it does.


----------



## ChadMR82

This could be a real contender in the hunting riser industry


----------



## ggolaji

There will be more option of colors to choose from next year. 
-Muddy Oak
-Matt Platinum

Pictures should be up on facebook as catalog gets ready. 
If you are attending to ATA show, stop by at our booth 5216.


----------



## ggolaji

https://issuu.com/farmingtonarchery/docs/2018_farmington_catalog

2018 catalog has been launched, 3 different color risers can be found on page 8-9.


----------



## norton850

Anyone try one out for them selves


----------



## rembrandt

I think it was a smart move by Samick but the only thing I don't like is the grip.......I like a more upright grip.....if only Athens would make a riser......


----------



## superslamsam

ggolaji said:


> https://issuu.com/farmingtonarchery/docs/2018_farmington_catalog
> 
> 2018 catalog has been launched, 3 different color risers can be found on page 8-9.


Do you have any pics that you could post of the different colored risers? I click on your link, but nothing comes up. Thanks


----------



## Stub

superslamsam said:


> Do you have any pics that you could post of the different colored risers? I click on your link, but nothing comes up. Thanks


Here you go. Site works for me on my phone.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggolaji

Color icon on Muddy Oak and Matt Platinum has been mismarked.

Middle one is Matt Platinum, right one is Muddy Oak.


----------



## matt_gold

Norton, now that you've had it for a while, any new info? any gripes? I know you said it has low hand shock...do you still feel this way? How is the noise level?

I have been surprised since last year at the comparatively little info and/or reviews on this riser, or riser and limb package.
I have been looking at this and also the Win&Win Black Wolf, which has apparently almost ZERO hand shock (carbon), and is much more expensive. It's looks don't hold a candle to the Discovery though, and as someone said on these forums a while back, life's too short to shoot an ugly bow.


----------



## kentsabrina

Not a fan with no cut out on metal riser, it will be dead top heavy, balance will be an issue.

OMP Night Ridge 19" if available looks better


----------



## matt_gold

I can't seem to find out much about the limbs sold with the Night Ridge package. The Discovery stock limbs are maple and carbon...never had carbon limbs. 
Night Ridge looks pretty good and comparable price. Again, wish I could read more first-hand reviews of the Discovery.


----------



## Sun

I don’t know if I’ll be if much help due to my inexperience, however I own one. The discovery is my first and the only other bow I have any experience with is a Bear Grizzly. I find the discovery to be balanced when held on the horizontal plane, however when held vertically the top limb wants to swing towards the head. Hand shock is what I would consider minimal (35 and 45 lb limbs). It’s quite noisy in comparison to my buddies Grizzly, even after adjusting the brace height every which way. Ultimately I threw away the provided string and purchased two new strings, one bcy-x and one fast flight. Use of a higher quality string, a set of cat whiskers and limbsavers have quited the bow down significantly. All that being said, I’m not a big fan. I much prefer the all wood one piece recurve that my friend shoots. Just don’t find it to fit right. I haven’t found a good local resource for traditional bows in my area, so I had to pull the trigger on something without shooting it. Next purchase I’ll have to take a vacation out in Colorado and check out RMS gear in order to put a bunch of bows through the paces.


----------



## Nate K

Very interesting...


----------



## norton850

Sun said:


> I don’t know if I’ll be if much help due to my inexperience, however I own one. The discovery is my first and the only other bow I have any experience with is a Bear Grizzly. I find the discovery to be balanced when held on the horizontal plane, however when held vertically the top limb wants to swing towards the head. Hand shock is what I would consider minimal (35 and 45 lb limbs). It’s quite noisy in comparison to my buddies Grizzly, even after adjusting the brace height every which way. Ultimately I threw away the provided string and purchased two new strings, one bcy-x and one fast flight. Use of a higher quality string, a set of cat whiskers and limbsavers have quited the bow down significantly. All that being said, I’m not a big fan. I much prefer the all wood one piece recurve that my friend shoots. Just don’t find it to fit right. I haven’t found a good local resource for traditional bows in my area, so I had to pull the trigger on something without shooting it. Next purchase I’ll have to take a vacation out in Colorado and check out RMS gear in order to put a bunch of bows through the paces.


Trying to compare a metal handled ILF bow to a one piece recurve like a bear grizzly is an unfair comparison. I to prefer a one piece recurve for feel and balance and overall weight.

But when you want a bow that is versital and easy to swap limbs and add any accesories , sights, rests quivers etc. a metal handled ilf bow is the best choice.

A better comparison would be a ILF bow with a quality wooded riser. 

The other issue with wooded riser bows or composit ones is that in order to mount any accessories they must be drilled out and have threaded inserts epoxied in place and often the wood or plastic riser easily splits or is damaged in the process. Even if installed properly the inserts tend to split the wood riser or crack around the insert even in the composit riser


----------



## Sun

norton850 said:


> Trying to compare a metal handled ILF bow to a one piece recurve like a bear grizzly is an unfair comparison. I to prefer a one piece recurve for feel and balance and overall weight.
> 
> But when you want a bow that is versital and easy to swap limbs and add any accesories , sights, rests quivers etc. a metal handled ilf bow is the best choice.
> 
> A better comparison would be a ILF bow with a quality wooded riser.
> 
> The other issue with wooded riser bows or composit ones is that in order to mount any accessories they must be drilled out and have threaded inserts epoxied in place and often the wood or plastic riser easily splits or is damaged in the process. Even if installed properly the inserts tend to split the wood riser or crack around the insert even in the composit riser


Those are great points! Now that I’ve had the bow for several months and I know I’m a daily shooter, I could justify the greater expenditure on a quality riser with a more appropriate grip. Next purchase I will be better informed and know what I do and do not like. When it comes down to it, I’m happy to have something to shoot!


----------



## matt_gold

I always like to have bows that I've 'got my eye on' even if I don't intend to do anything about it for a long time. I'm happy with what I have.

That being said

I think I'm leaning towards the Win&win RX17. More expensive, but I keep hearing about it's unbelievably low hand-shock, probably due to the carbon.
Maybe I'll move the Discovery a notch below the Black Wolf, on my wish list. It doesn't look like Samick has performed any miracles with aluminum here, besides the VERY reasonable price for an ILF hunting bow.


----------



## kenn1320

Hard to believe this is fully cnc machined from billet and the RH only option leads me to believe its a casting and no tooling exists for LH. Its a good looking riser and Im shocked to read about hand shock as Ive only experienced that with longbows. Ive yet to shoot an ilf rig that had hand shock.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y

kenn1320 said:


> Hard to believe this is fully cnc machined from billet and the RH only option leads me to believe its a casting and no tooling exists for LH. Its a good looking riser and Im shocked to read about hand shock as Ive only experienced that with longbows. Ive yet to shoot an ilf rig that had hand shock.


I agree with this. Flipping the file to run a left hand mirror image would be a 10 second job for almost any machining center operator.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_gold

ignorant question but what are the advantages/disadvantages of CNC cut vs being cast?


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y

matt_gold said:


> ignorant question but what are the advantages/disadvantages of CNC cut vs being cast?


Billet metal is a higher quality and consistency than a casting. And machined parts should have higher tolerances than cast parts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## norton850

Its not just the option of machining a left hand riser and selling them. Most factories want a minimum order of 1000 qty to do a production run and the demand for left handed bows are very low. A small distributor doesn't want to get stuck with big inventories or items that may not sell. Specially in these days of lean manufacturing. 
The Samick riser is fully machined from billet and is anodized black finish.


----------



## richmeister

Bump it up


----------



## matt_gold

Well, now it looks like I am leaning towards the win&win black wolf. I really want an ILF setup as I've never had one before, and there's a lot of juicy learning to be done.
I'm also pretty interested in the feeling of shooting a carbon riser.
I've also had a nasty year last year and subsequently will probably come into some extra cash, and have decided that both my wife and I now deserve presents...and I think this'll be mine.


----------



## Don_Parsons

I'm suprized after 2000 +++ years of Archery that no company has taken apon the task of making a "Center Shot" ambidextrous recurve bow. 

Not that it makes any difference to me since I shoot RH bows LH and vicey versy. 

I guess one of us will have to step up to the plate and custom make our custom risers. 

The nice thing about a "Center Shot Riser" is that it would eliminate stress and flex. 

Just saying is all. 

Don


----------



## strugglesticks

Don_Parsons said:


> I'm suprized after 2000 +++ years of Archery that no company has taken apon the task of making a "Center Shot" ambidextrous recurve bow.
> 
> Not that it makes any difference to me since I shoot RH bows LH and vicey versy.
> 
> I guess one of us will have to step up to the plate and custom make our custom risers.
> 
> The nice thing about a "Center Shot Riser" is that it would eliminate stress and flex.
> 
> Just saying is all.
> 
> Don


There is this one, although I don't think a center shot only bow shot with fingers would be ideal.

http://www.presleysoutdoors.com/ambush-archery-ar-365-recurve/



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Parsons

I'll be damed,,, good find SS. I hope a few more manufactors take this idea on. 

Then throw in a few extra hand grips for the unknown shooters. 

It would be nice to see a larger opening top to bottom so us traditional bare bow shooters get the chance to fire off the shelf or a frugal plastic V rest.

Yes'er, old school meet new school. 

Don


----------



## camargue

Samick has to more trad risers in their lineup a wood 15" and a 19"

Here's the linkfor the 15" h**p://***.samicksports.com/xe/m23/1367

and the 19" h**p://***.samicksports.com/xe/m23/1364

Does anyone know who sells these?


----------



## Jollyarcher

A quick TY very much to you norton850 for this thread, as I've been wanting to set aside the compound a bit for a hunting recurve.

Reading for a more than a little while now suggests the riser is going to be VERY hard to match based on its build specifications and price point!

Another TY to Viper1 (for general trad advice) & even though my combo is back-ordered (due my color choice), I'm SUPER amped to be on the list to own a 62". :set1_applaud:


----------



## Daniel L

If a bow is ambi centershot you'll need to shoot it with a release.
BTW the PSE / Arc Rolan Snake bow is ambo and has shelf on both sides of the riser http://www.lancasterarchery.com/arc-rolan-snake-60-recurve-bow.html


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Not center shot. Because finger shot must be outside center. 
Well unless you have a fallway rest like mine. Been shooting it for years, yes with finger on a Hoyt Elite compound and Trad Tech Titan III ( do a search on here). All of which are not close to be as durable/quiet as my two piece Bare bow shelf kit custom built for Arrow clearance of .25 +" @ the rest. See Joe Paranee Tempest video. Built off Border Tempest spec and your requirements.
Dan


----------



## sportsfisher

Quicky question Norton, what brace height did you start with and what have you settled on....??


----------



## norton850

8 - 8.5


----------



## sportsfisher

cheers, I'm sitting on 8 1/4" Just trying to get it as quiet as I can...


----------



## deevey

Daniel L said:


> If a bow is ambi centershot you'll need to shoot it with a release.
> BTW the PSE / Arc Rolan Snake bow is ambo and has shelf on both sides of the riser http://www.lancasterarchery.com/arc-rolan-snake-60-recurve-bow.html


Elong Archery have a Ambi *ILF* riser - Aluminum and only around $60. 

Was thinking of picking one for kicks up for throwing in the bag for camping trips as my wife is a lefty. 

Back OT - that Samick looks gorgeous


----------



## Jollyarcher

Stub said:


> This is basically a different version of the Samick Bear Hunter...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Appears that Stub is spot on - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJEWDen__Ug

Guessing the only real difference is the addition of a stab bushing and 2nd berger hole. 
Didn't find too many reviews on the BH, which seems odd based on features and retail price.


----------



## ggolaji

There will be LH option available soon. 
Also Foam/Carbon Limb.

In RH new colors are in stock. 
Muddy Oak, Matt platinum and Matt Black.


----------



## wmkimura

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> I agree with this. Flipping the file to run a left hand mirror image would be a 10 second job for almost any machining center operator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Flipping the CNC program is only one part of the move to the opposite hand part machining process. The fixture that holds the aluminum blank also has to be made into the opposite hand so the various clamps will clear the cutting tool paths. And the cutting tools like the end mills may need to be changed from right hand cutting to left hand cutting tools to accommodate the climb or hook milling that was part of the original tool path. Finally we have to multiply these tasks by the number of machine tools used in the production process. Take it from a former tool and die maker that setting up to make a few LH risers is not simple or cheap.


----------



## JinYu

Bump, does the riser have a radiused shelf? Trying to decide between this, the black wolf riser, and the satori riser. The price difference makes this a hard pass.

Jin


----------



## 3R Shooter

The Samick Discovery is available at 3Rivers Archery too. Even have left handed in black and brown showing as in-stock.


----------



## Ineras

AltSS selling riser for $165, carbon/wood limbs for $97.50, carbon/foam for $105. Can't beat those prices, especially if you also have the ABC 5% discount.


----------



## Crunch

Yup. I'd already own one if it was 19".


----------



## redeagle

This bow is very appealing. Is 17" vs 19" a big difference for the riser? Would the 17" and long limbs accomodate a 30-31" draw for somebody that is 6'1"?


----------



## superslamsam

Ineras said:


> AltSS selling riser for $165, carbon/wood limbs for $97.50, carbon/foam for $105. Can't beat those prices, especially if you also have the ABC 5% discount.


Where is this at? Do you have a website for them? I googled AltSS, but couldn't find anything. Thanks!


----------



## Draven Olary

Here it is:

https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0010145.3.18859691991317783225/SAMDISR
https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0010145.6.18286248261517783225/SAMDISL

Go to AltSS and click on "Traditional" and pick risers for first link and limbs for second


----------



## Hunter Dave

I'm wondering about the geometry of this riser. The 17" Titan and DAS risers would increase ilf target limb draw weights by about 8#. It appears to me that the Discovery riser may have slightly less deflex? Anyone know for certain?


----------



## Joe Barbieur

I am not certain what the deflex is on the other bows. The Discovery, with wood grip in place, is about 5/8” of deflection.


----------



## smokie999

ressurecting this thread to try and find out what the safe parameters are for the limb bolts ie how far out from bolting the limb tight down can I come out on the bolt


----------



## martha j

get that setup from alternative archery from the UK for $306.00 to your door with the carbon R1 limbs.....i did & LOVE it


----------



## bentstick2

Wow the ILF options just keep expanding


----------



## UncleTom

I bought a Samick Discovery in the spring and since it is my first ILF format bow, I have little to compare it to... mine is left- handed. #50 with the long limbs (62”) I opted for the foam and carbon limbs. Pretty good fit and finish, set up even tiller, took some tinkering to get it quiet with a brace height of about 7 3/4”. Went hunting a few weeks ago but did not shoot...will try again mid November... hope to rave about it’s qualities as a hunting bow. The bow is cut well past center and required a 1/4” build up on the side plate to shoot off the shelf.It is drilled for sight ,quiver , stabilizer and plunger if you go that route.


----------

